# 7.14% Have Carry License



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Up 273% since 2007. This of course is with the commie states with "may" issue refusing this right to law-abiding citizens and not including states that have Constitutional Carry. Without barriers I would guesimate license holders would be a least 1/3rd of Americans having permits.



> John Lott has released a new report that has a lot of bad news for the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex. His research shows that 7.14% of Americans now have concealed carry licenses. Incredibly, that number has exploded 273% since 2007. Clearly more and more Americans vote with their wallets when it comes to guns and gun ownership.


Lott: 7.14% of Americans Have Carry Licenses, Up 273% Since 2007 - The Truth About Guns

On top of......


> New study finds growing demand for concealed handgun permits


New study finds growing demand for concealed handgun permits | Fox News

And.....



> Two Out Of Three Americans Either Own A Gun
> Or Think They May Own One In The Future


Clergy In Support Of The Second Amendment: Pew Study Reveals Why Gun Control Is So Difficult To Sell


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to grovel to the government and paid a bribe in order to exercise my 2nd Amendment God Given Rights. 

NO MORE! 

I carry what I want to, when I want, where I want to.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Here in Jefferson I think it is about 33%.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well, according to the 9th circuit court of appeals, carrying a concealed handgun is NOT protected under the 2nd Amendment. However, they feel that open carry *IS*!
https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...r-second-amendment-protects-public-open-carry

From the actual court documents:


> Excerpt from the Summary:
> The panel acknowledged that while the concealed carry
> of firearms categorically falls outside Second Amendment
> protection, see Peruta v. County of San Diego, 824 F.3d 919,
> ...




Honestly, a full reading of the opinion should give an overwhelming sense if appreciation for the long struggle we have fought for in this country with regards to respecting the true intent of the 2nd Amendment.
If you have an hour, it might be well worth the read. It covers modern understanding, historical understanding, and clear explanation as to why the State, County, and dissent are factually incorrect in their reasoning.
http://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2018/07/24/12-17808.pdf


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

It's nice living in a state where law abiding citizens are lawfully permitted to carry concealed with or without a permit.
I keep a permit for reciprocity, and the cops don't hassle me as much. If you have a CCW permit then it's not even worth their time to 29 you.


----------



## MtMoriah (Aug 17, 2018)

In New Hampshire no license is needed. You can carry a firearm anywhere concealed or not concealed, even in stores.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I live in a commie state. Luckily I live in a county that is not commie. We have 3 million and change people in our county and 12,290 CCW holders. Me included.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I live in a commie state. Luckily I live in a county that is not commie. We have 3 million and change people in our county and 12,290 CCW holders. Me included.


something to worry about if it was 300,000 - the number of CCW is reflective of the crime rate ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

7 percent is actually a pretty dismal number. Thought it would be a lot higher. 93% don't have or want one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> 7 percent is actually a pretty dismal number. Thought it would be a lot higher. 93% don't have or want one.


You must have missed the two quotes and links under the first one....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gee you do not need a license for free speach or religion so why would you need a license to exercise your second amendment rights? Just saying.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Gee you do not need a license for free speach or religion so why would you need a license to exercise your second amendment rights? Just saying.


that hopefully will be addressed somehow by SCOTUS - if you interpret the Amendments as written & intended - they have co-existence - 2A Rights were intended to back up the other rights with force - IF NECESSARY - don't ever forget that these guys whole heartingly won the privilege to be writing The Constitution - thru force ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think CCW is becoming a common phenomenon.

I go to the gym early before they open. I can sit quietly and pray or read the headlines from the newspaper. One morning I was sitting in my truck when a spotlight lit me up. It was a police cruiser. I had my drivers license and CCW permit in an easy to get to pocket of my wallet and handed it to the police officer as he approached my truck.

He looked at my drivers license, *glanced* at the CCW permit, and simply asked if I was okay. I told him I was just an early bird. He handed me my credentials back and drove off like nothing had happened. Five years ago they would have checked people through the cruiser's computer for wants and warrants.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think CCW is becoming a common phenomenon.
> 
> I go to the gym early before they open. I can sit quietly and pray or read the headlines from the newspaper. One morning I was sitting in my truck when a spotlight lit me up. It was a police cruiser. I had my drivers license and CCW permit in an easy to get to pocket of my wallet and handed it to the police officer as he approached my truck.
> 
> He looked at my drivers license, *glanced* at the CCW permit, and simply asked if I was okay. I told him I was just an early bird. He handed me my credentials back and drove off like nothing had happened. Five years ago they would have checked people through the cruiser's computer for wants and warrants.


You didn't offer him a doughnut?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its interesting, 3 % supposedly overthrew England. We have a known quantity of people now exercising their right to own/carry a firearm. But, we are registered in many states.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

What tweaks me is the goons who work against us law abiding gun owners.
That guy who wore his AR15 (and molle gear) into a WalMart two days after a pair of mass-murders (in Walmarts) was a tool.
He said "I just wanted to see if WalMart would respect my 2nd amendment rights..."

What a mook. That is a recipe for getting WalMart to put up signs at the door BANNING the carry of firearms in their stores.
Honestly, I get really pissed every time I see knuckleheads wearing a military pattern rifle in a public place just to exercise their constitutional rights.
These idiots do a great disservice to the rest of us.
Wearing a pistol is one thing (and in Arizona you don't even get a 2nd look), but wearing a rifle and tactical vest just makes people creep towards Biden's gun confiscation plan.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Concealed carry is discrete carry.
Your adversary should not know you have a gun until there is three inches of flame coming out the barrel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> What tweaks me is the goons who work against us law abiding gun owners.
> That guy who wore his AR15 (and molle gear) into a WalMart two days after a pair of mass-murders (in Walmarts) was a tool.
> He said "I just wanted to see if WalMart would respect my 2nd amendment rights..."
> 
> ...





Daddy O said:


> Concealed carry is discrete carry.
> Your adversary should not know you have a gun until there is three inches of flame coming out the barrel.


Many will agree with your strategy. I'm not here to change you mind. But it is still my RIGHT to open carry and I will defend that right until my death.

(Disclaimer and not a justification for what I do, just an explanation; I conceal carry and I open carry. When I open carry I do so usually because I have my chest or shoulder rig on due to whatever chore, job or task I am doing. I am not going to remove my chest or shoulder rig because I have to run to Tractor Supply or where ever. And where I live most people don't give me a second look)


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I used to grovel to the government and paid a bribe in order to exercise my 2nd Amendment God Given Rights.
> 
> NO MORE!
> 
> I carry what I want to, when I want, where I want to.


F... yeah


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I carry at work now and I’m prepared to loose my job for it. I carry mine against crackheads and bears mainly


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------

